# No 1 Idiot......



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Sold my Satnav GT-R 10 days ago - stupid - stupid. 

If anyone else thinks about it don't.

Just bought a 370Z Roadster - great car - but not a GT-R. Not even half a GT-r.

Oh and the GT-R residuals are rock solid for those doubting them.

Thinking about a C63 or another 335D as our other car - or could it be next years GT-R with all the nice xtra bits.

Click Here for a depreciation comparison.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

sorry to see you leave the fold dude. you'll be back... 

mook


----------



## HSimon (Jun 4, 2008)

Wildrover said:


> Sold my Satnav GT-R 10 days ago - stupid - stupid.
> 
> If anyone else thinks about it don't.
> 
> ...


Hello Jerry,.
What made you sell it then ?. Regards, SIMON.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

HSimon said:


> Hello Jerry,.
> What made you sell it then ?. Regards, SIMON.


I dunno really - stupid. As Mook says I'm sure I'll have another - 2011 model though. Fingers crossed.


----------



## rossmcleod (Apr 9, 2010)

what do you think about the 370z


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Obviously not a GTR - but so far very impressed.

Once it's loosened up will know how it really goes.

Specced the same SATNAV as the GTR (so Music Box - Satnav - phone ect same).

Performance seems lively with only 100 miles on the clock. Bit of scuttle shake on the Roadster - guess I best slow down.

All in all a cracking car.

I got a good deal - since I did it there are now 0% deals if you pay 25% deposit (2 year PCP).


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

you silly silly man, I once sold Forza 3 for my Xbox 360, bad move! I ended up buying it and regaining Forza 3 owner status.


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

LiamGTR said:


> you silly silly man, I once sold Forza 3 for my Xbox 360, bad move! I ended up buying it and regaining Forza 3 owner status.


Be nice to have a 2011 car. Notice the UK sales figures for the GT-R is dropping quiet alarmingly.

27 GTR sold in June
Only 59 370Z too.

Footnote - yes silly.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Moral of the story being, you will be back! lol


----------



## goranot (Mar 20, 2008)

If you decide to come back I'll be putting my 2009 uk Immaculate ultimate silver up for sale soon..going to miss it but need to pay a few bills


----------



## Godders (Oct 7, 2009)

reminds me of a slutty girlfriend I once had. I really missed her AFTER we split up..


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

Guess not much of a waiting list now...Only 27 sold..


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

giggsy said:


> Guess not much of a waiting list now...Only 27 sold..


US sales well down too


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

Less demand...less residuals I guess.. :-(


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess car mainly bought by car nuts..after that, badge snobbery will affect sales..just my take on the situation..guess it makes our cars more rare & scarce..


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yes, once you ahve had one there is nothing that will come close !!! Go on, go buy another one you know you want to !!!!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Did you sell it privately or back to a dealer?

Sales volumes were always goint to be lower in year 2, the allocation for the whole country was cut from 700 in year 1 to 400.

It was a niche car and always will be. Long may it remain that way.


----------



## Dr Forinor (Aug 8, 2008)

David.Yu said:


> Long may it remain that way.


Completely agree!!


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Just had a day in a 370Z while mine was in for its 6000 mile service. Not that impressed really. The manual box was hard work. A really heavy clutch (or maybe i'm just a big girls blouse) and loads of vibration above 5000 revs. The GTR is just in a class above. 

Had the gearbox remap that Nissan are testing but it only affects the car in auto mode so I'll never know if it's any better! 

Big thank you to Sonic at Ancaster Bromley. A GTR tech that loves his job...and it shows!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Thinking of changing my GTR for a Gen 2 GT3...will not be as fast but will be much better on track...off to Porsche Experience to try next week!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Henry 145 said:


> Thinking of changing my GTR for a Gen 2 GT3...will not be as fast but will be much better on track...off to Porsche Experience to try next week!


Either push your GTR harder or get a full setup done then!.....


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Trev said:


> Either push your GTR harder or get a full setup done then!.....


GTR is too heavy to use regularly on track...awesome over one lap of Ring but having to wait for it to cool down before doing another lap is very irritating...awesome car but needs to go on a diet to be proper track car


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> GTR is too heavy to use regularly on track...awesome over one lap of Ring but having to wait for it to cool down before doing another lap is very irritating...awesome car but needs to go on a diet to be proper track car


But you'll have to get used to being called a co*k again!  The GTR has only ever been well received by everyone thus far. Even the old bill smile when they see it!


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

I have just sold mine yesterday!! 
Missing her already but I had done 16k with her over 14 months and got a good price so may be 2011 model for me next year!
Will be nice to get excited about the order again!
I put her Original Brakes and center box back on!
I actually liked the original noise after getting a little bored of the Y Pipe motorway drone!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

waltong said:


> But you'll have to get used to being called a co*k again!  The GTR has only ever been well received by everyone thus far. Even the old bill smile when they see it!


True...the GTR is an awesome car and is well received and is great for winding up Porsche owners...however cooling is not the GTR's strong point and falls well short is this area...as a one lap wonder great...as consistent track car sadly not


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Henry 145 said:


> True...the GTR is an awesome car and is well received and is great for winding up Porsche owners...however cooling is not the GTR's strong point and falls well short is this area...as a one lap wonder great...as consistent track car sadly not


It's a shame Porsche seem to get such a negative reaction. I've not owned one yet and I'm sure they are cracking cars. I can see why the R35 would be a money pit if you track it regularly.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

waltong said:


> It's a shame Porsche seem to get such a negative reaction. I've not owned one yet and I'm sure they are cracking cars. I can see why the R35 would be a money pit if you track it regularly.


Yeah, spent 3 hours doing a 60 mile journey back from the Goodwood Festival of Speed in very bad traffic on the hot Sunday and notice just how hot the car got in stationary traffic ! Put the Air Con on and it gets even hotter LOL


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Steve said:


> Yeah, spent 3 hours doing a 60 mile journey back from the Goodwood Festival of Speed in very bad traffic on the hot Sunday and notice just how hot the car got in stationary traffic ! Put the Air Con on and it gets even hotter LOL


Noticed that with mine...temps up around 95 when in slow moving traffic


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Think I'm going to look into ordering next years model - believe it has at least 500 bhp "official" plus a few other mods.

Dealer has September delivery - so very little wait. So need to order a specific model for 2011.


----------



## obzi (Feb 19, 2008)

September of this year? Now that sounds very interesting.

Let's hope Nissan don't make a right old mess of the ordering system again, although I guess they probably will.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

obzi said:


> September of this year? Now that sounds very interesting.
> 
> Let's hope Nissan don't make a right old mess of the ordering system again, although I guess they probably will.


My dealer was saying the 2011 model will not be in the UK until Feb/March 2011...wish they would announce details now as to whether the cooling has been improved...if it has I may well get one instead of the return to Porsche!


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

I be amazed if the MY2011 is here by Sep.. anyone tempted to trade to new model? Might be £15k difference!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

giggsy said:


> I be amazed if the MY2011 is here by Sep.. anyone tempted to trade to new model? Might be £15k difference!


I am led to believe Nissan will be pushing price up by £5k and assuming it is not here until at earliest Jan 2011 then it will also have new 20% VAT with the extra 2.5% on top of Nissan's price rise...suddenly becomes a near enough £70k car!


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

If thats true then the change is not 15k, but like 25k.... anyone still interested?
That a big jump from early cars being sround 53.5 to 70k in around 2years!


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

and hopefully very strong residuals for those of us with 09 or 10 models! But only any use if you can think of something else to buy and I keep coming back to a 2011 GTR....


----------



## marcusjames (Jul 28, 2009)

Godders said:


> reminds me of a slutty girlfriend I once had. I really missed her AFTER we split up..


:thumbsup:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Henry 145 said:


> I am led to believe Nissan will be pushing price up by £5k and assuming it is not here until at earliest Jan 2011 then it will also have new 20% VAT with the extra 2.5% on top of Nissan's price rise...suddenly becomes a near enough £70k car!


Talking to Chris at MH today and he said it's almost certain 2011 model will be £70K

Nissan obviously realise they are selling the R35 too cheap, then (as you say) there's the extra VAT when it jumps to 20% and also the crap Pound/Yen exchange rate. Sh1tter!!!


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

I won't be shelling out £70k for a new one !!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

70000gbp is roughly the same as we have to pay in germany....think its quite cheap for what you get,just remember,one of the best cars ever build:thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

EvolutionVI said:


> 70000gbp is roughly the same as we have to pay in germany....think its quite cheap for what you get,just remember,one of the best cars ever build:thumbsup:


I agree...has made me question my sanity everytime I think of buying a more expensive car...when I doubt the GTR I read the group tests against the Turbo and R8 and then go for a drive and realise that I would be mad to waste another wedge of cash on a car that is no faster than the GTR and probably less fun to drive!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

TAZZMAXX said:


> Talking to Chris at MH today and he said it's almost certain 2011 model will be £70K
> 
> Nissan obviously realise they are selling the R35 too cheap, then (as you say) there's the extra VAT when it jumps to 20% and also the crap Pound/Yen exchange rate. Sh1tter!!!


It was good to meet you yesterday BTW 

I would normally change my car ever year (greedy I know) but I will keep my RAH and spend the money saved on cooling kits and enhancements etc ... just like the R32, 33 & 34 folks have done before us! :thumbsup:


----------



## giggsy (Oct 13, 2007)

But I guess u will also see comparable increase in price in Germany when the 2011MY arrives. TBH, I guess apart from US &Japan we must have the cheapest price for GTR! It is amazing value for the car...


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Arcam said:


> It was good to meet you yesterday BTW


Yeah, good to meet you too. It's nice to put a face against a name. Shame about the rain spoiling the drive home, almost stuffed into the back of a Transit just up by the lights from MH!:nervous:


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

Arcam said:


> It was good to meet you yesterday BTW
> 
> I would normally change my car ever year (greedy I know) but I will keep my RAH and spend the money saved on cooling kits and enhancements etc ... just like the R32, 33 & 34 folks have done before us! :thumbsup:


Haha the GTR bug strikes another victim

You are exactly what we were worried the 35 would lack, but by keeping it and modifying it, you do us proud

Kudos

Mook


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Mook said:


> Haha the GTR bug strikes another victim
> 
> You are exactly what we were worried the 35 would lack, but by keeping it and modifying it, you do us proud
> 
> ...


There are quite a few of us Mook, who have been bitten by the modding bug.

Have no fear!


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

It's great news for the future of the marque and the forum

Mook


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Mook said:


> Haha the GTR bug strikes another victim
> 
> You are exactly what we were worried the 35 would lack, but by keeping it and modifying it, you do us proud
> 
> ...


LOL!

Cheers Mook :shy:


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

After selling as per 1st post - I'm considering another.

Trouble is I had a drive in a C63 AMG today and wow what a car - comes with a service package of £1000 for 3 years.

Shame we can't get that on the GTR and if I went down the route of another GTR should I wait until next year when the car with increased VAT will probably cost nearer £70k.

C63 is so tempting.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

i think you should be stripped of your avatar and have it replaced with this


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Changed to this one...

Spot the difference - 40 bhp - 400bhp (picture taken 4 years ago).


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

have you put a different exhaust on the one on the right... otherwise I'm stumped 

Top avatar dude!

mook


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Changed the standard exhaust to Hayward & Scott.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Went to the Porsche Experience yesterday and tried the Gen 2 GT3...what an incredible car...so much more feel than the GTR, better handling, better noise, more agile and better looking...getting back into the GTR it felt like a barge compared to the GT3...


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Went to the Porsche Experience yesterday and tried the Gen 2 GT3...what an incredible car...so much more feel than the GTR, better handling, better noise, more agile and better looking...getting back into the GTR it felt like a barge compared to the GT3...


I am surprised to hear that, I have come across a few GT3s on a number of track days and have not have one yet that can touch my RAH :thumbsup: either in the corners or in a straight line


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arcam said:


> I am surprised to hear that, I have come across a few GT3s on a number of track days and have not have one yet that can touch my RAH :thumbsup: either in the corners or in a straight line


Not saying the GT3 is faster...saying the GTR cannot compete in terms of feel, accuracy and noise - ie GT3 feels like a race car, whereas the GTR is a turbo charged rocket that uses computers to correct issues...don't get me wrong I love the GTR and as a road car it is the No 1...but as a track car in terms of longevity and feeling it is not up there due to issues such as weight.

Being able to do one lap at the Ring before it has to sit on the sidelines and cool down while the GT3 just does lap after lap


----------



## JohnE90M3 (May 31, 2010)

Wildrover said:


> After selling as per 1st post - I'm considering another.
> 
> Trouble is I had a drive in a C63 AMG today and wow what a car - comes with a service package of £1000 for 3 years.
> 
> ...


 I am looking that way myself, with the new V8 5.5 engine next year giving 540BHP STD it looks a good deal. £70K is M5 money.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Arcam said:


> I am surprised to hear that, I have come across a few GT3s on a number of track days and have not have one yet that can touch my RAH :thumbsup: either in the corners or in a straight line


I was at the Piston Heads meet at the BMW HQ in Bracknell yesterday and met a "new" owner of an GT3RS, you know the one with the engine in the wrong place and it was him looking at our GTR’s (as were most of the other BMW owners) and gorping at the sheer out of the box performance of our “barges” !!!

I, like ARCAM says would be surprised if the “Gestapo” cars could hold a flame to the “barges” driven everyday and at a race circuit. 

Now I’ve lit the blue touch paper I shall retire!!!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Steve said:


> I was at the Piston Heads meet at the BMW HQ in Bracknell yesterday and met a "new" owner of an GT3RS, you know the one with the engine in the wrong place and it was him looking at our GTR’s (as were most of the other BMW owners) and gorping at the sheer out of the box performance of our “barges” !!!
> 
> I, like ARCAM says would be surprised if the “Gestapo” cars could hold a flame to the “barges” driven everyday and at a race circuit.
> 
> Now I’ve lit the blue touch paper I shall retire!!!


I shall take the bait sir!

The GTR will i agree be faster over one lap than a GT3/RS...however the GT3RS will be a more involving drive and to get the fastest time will require greater skill than doing it in the GTR


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Well at the 'ring last week I saw a black GTR monstering the porsches...anyone on here?


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

tonigmr2 said:


> Well at the 'ring last week I saw a black GTR monstering the porsches...anyone on here?


Agree it will over one lap...mine was awesome there and I destroyed GT2's and GT3's...but then I had to sit around and wait for the overweight beast to cool down before I had another go...that to me is the achilles heel of the GTR...I know a few GTR owners who have had gearbox issues after hot laps at the Ring


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Agree it will over one lap...mine was awesome there and I destroyed GT2's and GT3's...but then I had to sit around and wait for the overweight beast to cool down before I had another go...that to me is the achilles heel of the GTR...I know a few GTR owners who have had gearbox issues after hot laps at the Ring


Nothing that some extra cooling and better oil will not cure ... OK this will cost extra but it still miles below the cost of the GT3.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arcam said:


> Nothing that some extra cooling and better oil will not cure ... OK this will cost extra but it still miles below the cost of the GT3.


But nobody seems to have developed a system that works yet


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> But nobody seems to have developed a system that works yet


Sorry Henry, I think you are mistaken, there are now at least 4 solutions out there not counting the one that will be available within the next few weeks from Forge (UK based & developed), they are on the pricey side and can take a day or so to fit but one done it is a pretty much fit and forget solution. :thumbsup:


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arcam said:


> Sorry Henry, I think you are mistaken, there are now at least 4 solutions out there not counting the one that will be available within the next few weeks from Forge (UK based & developed), they are on the pricey side and can take a day or so to fit but one done it is a pretty much fit and forget solution. :thumbsup:


Oh ok that sounds positive...has anyone run one of these new systems in anger and seen the results?

Cooling is my biggest issue with the car...love everything else!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Oh ok that sounds positive...has anyone run one of these new systems in anger and seen the results?
> 
> Cooling is my biggest issue with the car...love everything else!


I am in discussion with Forge at the mo and may well use my RAH to promote their unit, but there are plenty of tried and tested solutions out there now, HKS, SSP and Willall just to mention a few ... and within a penny or two they all mysteriously  cost about the same!


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arcam said:


> I am in discussion with Forge at the mo and may well use my RAH to promote their unit, but there are plenty of tried and tested solutions out there now, HKS, SSP and Willall just to mention a few ... and within a penny or two they all mysteriously  cost about the same!


Keep us all updated on how the Forge one goes...I did ask Ben about it as he has a relationship with them but never heard back!


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

Henry 145 said:


> Keep us all updated on how the Forge one goes...I did ask Ben about it as he has a relationship with them but never heard back!


I am sure that Forge will not mind me uploaded a picutre of their kit, the pricing had not been made public so I don't want to spill the beans so to speak because things change


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Henry - more involving, a Porshce ???? 

Nick P who had the original 600bhp R32 and then had a porker, (GT2 RS) sold the porker and now wants to go back to a GTR as they are "more involving" !! and fun and have the looks and have the engine in the correct place and people will let you out of side trunings and they are just wonderfull and and and ! LOL


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Steve said:


> Henry - more involving, a Porshce ????
> 
> Nick P who had the original 600bhp R32 and then had a porker, (GT2 RS) sold the porker and now wants to go back to a GTR as they are "more involving" !! and fun and have the looks and have the engine in the correct place and people will let you out of side trunings and they are just wonderfull and and and ! LOL


Of course a Porsche GT car is more involving...less computers, engine in wrong place...greater skill to set the car up for the corner and carry speed through...GTR is more involving than a Turbo I grant you (have had 996TT and 997TT) but is not as involving as 997 GT3 and 997 GT2 which I have had...GTR for me is best all rounder...can destroy B roads and tracks...if it did not have to cool down every five minutes then I would be keen to stay with it forever...


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

LOL you just keep living in your "Porsche" fantasy world whilst we GTR owners know which car is the fastest around the ring, better handling, "nicer" to live with and 1/2 the price of the German "squashed beetle" LOL

PS BTW coolers can be fitted !!!!


----------



## Wildrover (Dec 16, 2008)

Can't beat the GTR for ultimate speed.

I think I'm going to try the current C63 though - something to do with age and all that.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Steve said:


> LOL you just keep living in your "Porsche" fantasy world whilst we GTR owners know which car is the fastest around the ring, better handling, "nicer" to live with and 1/2 the price of the German "squashed beetle" LOL
> 
> PS BTW coolers can be fitted !!!!


I know the GTR is fastest Steve!!! I am just saying feel is better in the Porsche!

I need to investigate these coolers further!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

age ??? Hence the GRT suits all


----------

